# HB 1448 :: what is this one about ???



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

HB 1448 - (Introduced by Rep's Nelson, DeKrey, Froelich, Solberg; Sen's Erbele, Nichols) - Would require a nonresident to include on the application a legal description of the land on which the applicant intends to hunt, and, upon request, an applicant shall provide proof that the applicant has permission to hunt on the land described on the application. This bill also would prohibit the governor from limiting the number of nonresident hunting licenses for any open season. Referred to Natural Resources Committee. No hearing set


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Bad bill, if Nelson's name or Dekrey' name is on the bill, it is usually automatically a bad bill if it concerning game and fish.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The legal description bill is absolutely crazy!!!!!!

I hunt where the birds are within an area of 50 miles by 50 miles. That's 2,500 sq. miles that I search for birds. What is the legal description for that?

Stupid!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

this bill makes no sense whatsoever.I would think any non-res would not favor this.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I thought about this one. Designed to assist outfitters ?

*If a NR hunter is using an outfitter, he simply would list the land description provided by the outfitter. Thus any NR using a guide or outfitter is guaranteed a license through this bill. *

Guess the freelancer could list the land description for a WPA ? Stuck there then ?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

prairie hunter bullseye! Sen Bob Erbele has a hunting operation near LehrND. He has a stepson who lives in Bismark who opperates a guiding operation on Erbele land. The service is controlling other land in the area also. Isn't this a conflict of interest ? Its a shame when people get into public office and they pass legislation with the intent of making money personally good luck


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Absolutely pathetic, no others words to describe it. Well there are some other words, but I won't go there. Like muzzy said if Nelson's name is on it you might as well throw it out.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

uke: This is the STUPIDEST bill I have ever seen.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Failed on House Floor today 3-90.


----------

